# Fresh to dry, and yield; what's the word?



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in harvest and wondering first of all, when seed banks quote yield, are they quoting dry weight or the weight of the trimmed bud off the plant, or what? So's I can compare what I am getting with the stated yield.

Secondly, how much does the weight change? If I have say 8 oz. of trimmed buds straight off the plant, how much dried & cured bud weight will it be?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello Leaf 

65% is water.

As for the seed bank statement, would you buy them if they said 50gm a plant?

The seed bank descripts are roughly correct for ideal set ups and out door environments.

Half it and your about right on a good harvest.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2009)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Closer to 75% to 78% is water


 
Sure thing, this could be correct too.

Its a lot dependant if the plants are still hydrated at chop or have been left to go thirsty for a week (the latter is how I do it as I need quicker dry)

Lots of moisture = lots of weight loss.

Less = less.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, thanks guys! So 8 oz. off one of my Auroras chopped, should be at least 2 oz of dried bud. Not bad but when I think of what I got off my outdoor sativas ...


----------



## Foxroyd (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Leafminer

I grow with an NFT system and have carefully monitored weight loss during drying for two years (12 harvests). 
With NFT I cannot, easily allow the plants to go thirsty before cropping so they are fully wet when they are harvested.
Each crop has yeilded 20%+/-1% when comparing trimmed wet buds to trimmed dry buds (trim 100 oz., end up with 20 oz.)

Let us know what you get


----------



## Funkfarmer (Feb 2, 2009)

I harvested my ww and had 28 oz wet, and ended up with only 4 oz dried


----------



## BBFan (Feb 2, 2009)

I would agree with Foxroyd- I get roughly 20% of dry cured bud from wet trimmed bud.
It does however greatly depend on your trimming method.  If you are leaving fan leaves and big stems when figuring wet weight, that number can easily drop to below 15%.  And as others have said- it depends on when you last watered her.
Good luck to you.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 8, 2009)

I have ended up with just under 2 oz. from the 8 oz. I started with, the bud is now dry enough - the centre snaps easily - so it's roughly 22% I think. My bud was about as dry as it could be before I cut it down. 
I might keep the trim in case I run out of bud before next harvest, or I might make some hash oil. Hmm, isopropyl is too slow to evaporate, maybe acetone will be best.


----------

